# healthy eating vs calorie counting



## FliPSkYTraK (May 27, 2008)

man im tired of counting calories.what would happen to my body if i dont count calories, just keep eating healthy foods.does anyone do this?if so how are your results?


----------



## Built (May 27, 2008)

You can get ripped to shreds on junk food.

You can also become obese eating healthy. I've done it.

If the food you eat is more satisfying, as "healthy" foods often are, and it is sufficient to restrict calories to the point where you still achieve your goals, you'll be fine. This happened to me when I did Atkins: the higher protein and fat were so satisfying that I underate naturally and lost a lot of weight. Felt like magic.


----------



## DaMayor (May 27, 2008)

I don't think anyone could answer this absolutely. Too many individual factors involved to say, "ah, probably not much" or "you'd get fat in a month".

IMO, if you don't monitor calories you have no way of knowing where you are dietetically.

I WAS going to say, "Build will have some input on this."  beat me to the punch!


----------



## DaMayor (May 27, 2008)

Built said:


> This happened to me when I did Atkins: the higher protein and fat were so satisfying that I underate naturally and lost a lot of weight. Felt like magic.



You referenced Atkins?

Yesss!


----------



## Built (May 27, 2008)

I started with Atkins. First time in my life I ever felt FED.

I started lifting at the same time, and realized over the first year that I needed something more than the low-carb plan for sedentary people. 

So I started reading. 

And reading. 

I read a LOT!


----------



## Witchblade (May 27, 2008)

I don't count my calories exactly. I make educated guesses.


----------



## danzik17 (May 27, 2008)

Built said:


> I started with Atkins. First time in my life I ever felt FED.
> 
> I started lifting at the same time, and realized over the first year that I needed something more than the low-carb plan for sedentary people.
> 
> ...



Got a list?  I have a bunch of great training and workout books I'm reading thanks to Pfunk, but I just realized I don't have a single one that focuses on dieting.


----------



## Built (May 27, 2008)

None of them were paper. I read all Lyle's stuff, links all over the place by Berardi, stuff on pubmed... what I've posted on my blog summarizes the best of what I've tried and applied. 

Anything in particular you want me to point you toward?


----------



## danzik17 (May 27, 2008)

I have no idea.  I should probably just pick up a lot of the same - Lyle and Berardi.


----------



## Built (May 28, 2008)

Well, let me save you a little time. What in particular about diet interests you the most?


----------



## danzik17 (May 28, 2008)

Well for the most part I'm set on how to make the diet.  I guess what I need to start working on the is why part - how the diet works biologically, etc.


----------

